# New Section



## apple320 (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a box of these screw in nibs a while ago on ebay.  They seem to be made out of ebonite.  I was able to match up the thread and here is my first section.  I threaded the end of the converter as well so that there is no chance of leakage.













Chris


----------



## apple320 (Mar 1, 2010)

You can even see the inl in the section











Chris


----------



## jbostian (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I don't know a thing about fountain pens but that pen looks pretty cool to me.

Jamie


----------



## dow (Mar 2, 2010)

I swear, they're going to have to rename this forum "Chris's Fountain Pens."  :biggrin::biggrin:

Another beauty, Chris!  Keep them coming!


----------

